# Planning an emersed set up



## paulsouthuk (10 Jan 2013)

Hi Just took ownership of a 200 litre tank and am planning an emersed set up. What plants can live thrive under emersed conditions. From other threads it seems moss glosso hc etc for foreground, but what about middle and back of tank. Also can you put some orchids etc in there too clinging onto wood etc. Are there guys selling lichens etc. Any help on plants etc ould be great. Do you flood these tanks after or can you keep it just misted. Will it eventually smell?


----------



## dean (11 Jan 2013)

Paul sorry no ones replied but if you go through this section of over 100 topics you will find the answers...
They may not be the answers you want but they will be the right answers


----------



## dean (11 Jan 2013)

200 litres and no fish


----------



## paulsouthuk (11 Jan 2013)

Thanks Dean will do.


----------



## dw1305 (11 Jan 2013)

Hi all,


paulsouthuk said:


> Also can you put some orchids etc in there too clinging onto wood etc


 Have a look at "Hydrophyte"s posts here , he has used loads of plants. 

You might like this one as well although it takes quite a long time to read through the whole thread: <View topic - building a "big" Potamotrygon/SA Catfishes tank>

cheers Darrel


----------



## Alastair (11 Jan 2013)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> Have a look at "Hydrophyte"s posts here , he has used loads of plants.
> 
> You might like this one as well although it takes quite a long time to read through the whole thread: <View topic - building a "big" Potamotrygon/SA Catfishes tank>
> ...



Awesome thanks for sharing that Darrel..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

